# Help me pick my FIRST acoustic!



## TKOA-Dex (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys! So I have been playing electric guitar for a long time. I own 2 Ibanez 7 strings, a 5 string bass, an LTD EX, and I am currently BUILDING a 6 string with ibanez hardware. 

So yesterday I went to my local guitar center with my buddy and played around with some acoustics and actually for once thought it would be cool to own one. Not only do i get the factor of portability (can play anywhere without plugging in), but I can expand my musical horizons too and get lots of more chances for gigs. 

However, I am VERY picky about my acoustics. First, I am looking for something around the $400 range in price. Next, I don't like the dreadnaught style guitars, only the acoustics with cutouts. And finally, it needs to be acoustic/electric. i need to be able to plug it in. As well, I would PREFER some sort of cool figured wood top, but its not necessary. 

To give you an idea of what i've been poking at, here's a few examples:

- Mitchell Mx400QAB Xotix
- ibanez TCM50
- Ibanez EW20ASE
- Ibanez G208CWC (if you tell me there's a way I could make this monster an electric/ acoustic (ike buying parts for someone to put in for me) I would just do this. I mean, its an 8 string acoustic!!!)
- Ibanez G207CWC (again, same thing as the 208. No electronics)
- Ovation Celebrity Standrad Plus CS24P

So I hope that's enough of a basis to help me with some Ideas. let me know. i am hoping to be able to save up for a fun acoustic soon!


----------



## yingmin (Oct 24, 2014)

First off, dreadnought is just the body style; it doesn't have anything to do with a cutaway, and many dreadnoughts do have cutaways.

Second, what kind of tone are you looking for? Do you want something really bright? Do you want more bottom end?

Personally, I'd recommend against figured tops as a criterion, because figured woods are an easy way to make a guitar LOOK nicer (i.e. look more expensive) without improving the quality of the instrument itself. 

For best value, look at Breedlove and Seagull. Cutaway, acoustic-electric Seagulls will generally be more in the $5-600 range, but they're hard to beat for value. Breedlove also has some excellent guitars in the price range you're looking for, and you could also look into Bedell, Breedlove's sister company.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Oct 24, 2014)

yingmin said:


> First off, dreadnought is just the body style; it doesn't have anything to do with a cutaway, and many dreadnoughts do have cutaways.
> 
> Second, what kind of tone are you looking for? Do you want something really bright? Do you want more bottom end?
> 
> ...



I've been looking at breed loves too, but honestly, I am really an Ibanez guy. I trust them the most, as I've had tons of Ibanez guitars.

For tone, I don't have TOO much of a preference, but I plan to do things like clean jazz, improvising, and covers of heavy songs (Like tool, Dream Theater, Animals As Leaders, etc) on acoustic.

That being said, I am really starting to lust after the TCM50. Anyone have any experience with that acoustic?


----------



## Solodini (Oct 30, 2014)

I have an Ibanez acoustic. Don't bother. Get something by a more dedicated acoustic company. Try some out and see what feels and sounds nice. That's not too closely related to appearance. With an electric you can get something fancy looking for cheap and it'll sound alright. With an acoustic, the sound is very closely related to the construction, materials and such. Try some.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 30, 2014)

go find a yamaha fg335 on ebay


----------



## Solodini (Oct 31, 2014)

Yamaha acoustics can be pretty nice, for sure. Good value for money.


----------



## stevexc (Oct 31, 2014)

Gotta say I'm super happy with my Seagull. I've got the S6 Mahogany Deluxe, which doesn't have a cutaway, but their Entourage series does offer cutaways (plus a pickup and a solid top - which is important. For tone. And stuff.) for a good price, only a little higher than what you're looking at.

Seagull Entourage Rustic CW QIT Acoustic-Electric Guitar Rustic | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Nov 2, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Gotta say I'm super happy with my Seagull. I've got the S6 Mahogany Deluxe, which doesn't have a cutaway, but their Entourage series does offer cutaways (plus a pickup and a solid top - which is important. For tone. And stuff.) for a good price, only a little higher than what you're looking at.
> 
> Seagull Entourage Rustic CW QIT Acoustic-Electric Guitar Rustic | Musician's Friend



Thanks for that suggestion. I think going up in price might do me good. However, I might go with a breedlove at that point. I have an innate fondness for them after seeing their US factory tour in Oregon.


----------



## Stan P (Dec 15, 2014)

Old Jap Takamine in a good condition or USA Ovation if you are comfortable with their back shape. 

Not as popular these days - good $ and very durable. Unless you are into humidifiers, temperature control and all that jazz


----------



## mniel8195 (Dec 15, 2014)

I know its not on your list but the taylor gs mini is a really great guitar.


----------



## vilk (Dec 15, 2014)

A&L made in Canada fit your price range, look cool, it's what I'm probably going to get when I someday break down and buy an acoustic.


----------



## Owen Cassidy (Jan 5, 2015)

I really like my Takamine G series. Definitely in your price range and has good electronic and body style options. They're thinner than D sized acoustics and to me sound a lot brighter and more like a clean tone electric.


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 6, 2015)

Definitely a Seagull in that price range.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 10, 2015)

I love my Taylor because it feels natural: has an insanely thin neck for an acoustic and I like the string spacing. I only know this because I went to GC and played every guitar in my price range until I found one that clicked. Picking an acoustic is nothing like picking an electric; it's an incredibly personal experience. I love the way PRS SE acoustics look, but I HATE the way they play and feel in my hand. I recommend going to a music store and playing a bunch in your price range until you find one you liked. My second choice was a $350 one-half the price of the one I ended up buying. In fact, the only thing that put the Taylor above it was the inclusion of the electronics and "niceness" of the brand. You just can't pick one from pictures online. I also adore my dad's $300 Takamine- it's the guitar that inspired me to put down my electric and buy an acoustic. So a BIG +1 from me on Takamine. If you don't feel inspired when you pick it up, you won't play it- that's from experience. I had a crappy acoustic (my first guitar) that sat for 8 years because playing it was a physically and mentally exhausting experience.

/rambling


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jan 10, 2015)

I second who said to better stay away from Ibanez... they sound good(ish) at first, but they don't "vintage" very well and the sound usually gets duller and duller with time.
In that price range, I can recommend Seagull and Lag. Lag are simply amazing guitars, in my opinion. Cheap and they sound like monsters. Plus, they look extremely nice, which is a plus.
Cheap Martins or Taylors are not that good. Takamine and Yamaha are hit or miss.


----------



## BigHandy (Apr 8, 2015)

Many years ago, when I tended to buy my first acoustic, many suggested me to buy a Cort guitar. I didn't, so I have no experience with it, but the general supposition is very good about the mid-priced Cort guitars as far as I could shell out... The another brand with same reputation is Yamaha, but I read interesting things here from it recently, so I'm just starting up only from what I've read aforetime...


----------

